# CHILDCARE ideas



## stillinshock (May 19, 2013)

Hello
I have a newly diagnosed toddler and live in London. I would be keen if possible to still do a small amount of work and although we have a brilliant au pair, I am thinking of getting a nanny with diabetes experience for just a day/afternoon. Can anyone suggest someone they have used or indeed where to even start looking for such person. 

Or maybe its just a T1 person on here who might want some work...
thanks Sarah


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2013)

Hi Sarah, I seem to remember something about a network of T1 babysitters, I'll try and find out the details for you (if someone doesn't beat me to it!).


----------



## Monica (May 19, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hi Sarah, I seem to remember something about a network of T1 babysitters, I'll try and find out the details for you (if someone doesn't beat me to it!).



Shiv set it up, she'll be able to help


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2013)

Monica said:


> Shiv set it up, she'll be able to help



Yes, I thought so  I've sent her a message on FB.


----------



## Monica (May 19, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I thought so  I've sent her a message on FB.



Perfect!!


----------



## shiv (May 19, 2013)

Hello!

Yes that's me!

This is the FB group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/231343573643473/

I live in London (have had type 1 for 22+ years) and would be happy to chat and help you find someone. I have lots of friends in London (many of them CRB checked) who have type 1 who I'm sure would be happy to help you out.

I'm the admin on the group, so please feel free to add me on FB.

Siobhan x


----------



## stillinshock (May 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone, and Siobhan. I have added you on FB as Sarah Barnett and will chat tomorrow. 

The sense of relief is immediate. Thanks again
Sarah




shiv said:


> Hello!
> 
> Yes that's me!
> 
> ...


----------

